# sony ericsson w580i screen stopped working



## franky_snake (Jun 2, 2009)

my phone was in my pocket and suddenly the screen turned a lit black, which tells me that the screen still has power. it also looks like it is sectioned off in four quarters.

any help would be appreciated
thanks


----------

